# WAGO 750-841 IP Vergabe



## bundsaz (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite zum ersten mal der Wago 750-841. Bin ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet.
Und schon gibt es das erste Problem. Ich versuche die IP-Vergabe mittels Crossover-Verbindung zu bewerkstelligen. Nur klappt es nicht.
Hab die Beschreibung dazu hoch und runter gelesen. Alles gemacht, wie es da steht. Dennoch bekomme ich vom BootP-Server keine Antwort.

Bräuchte bissl Hilfe

mfg


----------



## Controllfreak (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier nach.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19045


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Juli 2008)

hallo,
haste du ip adresse der steuerung? hast du die mac adresse? wie ich meine steuerung 841 ausgepackt habe hatte die 192.168.2.104, hat mir mein router angezeigt. dann erstkonnte ich mit ip adresse und macadresse den bootp server nutzen, hatte auch kein programmierkabel.


----------



## M_o_t (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

mit dem seriellen Kabel und dem Programm Ethernetsettings sollte es gehen. Wenns Probleme gibt auf Werkseinstellungen (oder ähnlich) zurücksetzen. Bei mir war auch im Hintergrund schon mal eine IP festgesetzt.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## bundsaz (24 Juli 2008)

Ist die Position des Schalters für die Betriebsarten bzgl. der IP-Vergabe ausschlaggebend? Ich meine, es kann ja sein, dass die IP-Vergabe in bestimmten Betriebsarten nicht funktioniert.

PS: immer noch am IP vergeben


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Juli 2008)

hallo,
was hast du denn in den bootservertext geschrieben?


----------



## bundsaz (25 Juli 2008)

```
# bootptab.txt: database for bootp server
#
# Blank lines and lines beginning with '#' are ignored.
#
# Legend:
# first field -- hostname (not indented)
# bf -- bootfile
# bs -- bootfile size in 512-octet blocks
# cs -- cookie servers
# df -- dump file name
# dn -- domain name
# ds -- domain name servers
# ef -- extension file
# gw -- gateways
# ha -- hardware address
# hd -- home directory for bootfiles
# hn -- host name set for client
# ht -- hardware type
# im -- impress servers
# ip -- host IP address
# lg -- log servers
# lp -- LPR servers
# ns -- IEN-116 name servers
# ra -- reply address
# rl -- resource location protocol servers
# rp -- root path
# sa -- boot server address
# sm -- subnet mask
# sw -- swap server
# tc -- template host (points to similar host entry)
# td -- TFTP directory
# to -- time offset (seconds)
# ts -- time servers
# vm -- vendor magic number
# Tn -- generic option tag n
#
# Be careful about including backslashes where they're needed.  Weird (bad)
# things can happen when a backslash is omitted where one is intended.
# Also, note that generic option data must be either a string or a
# sequence of bytes where each byte is a two-digit hex value.
#
# Example of entry with no gateway
KeinProxy:ht=1:ha=0030DE0070DD:ip=192.168.0.104
# Example of entry with gateway
# The gateway address must be inserted in hexadecimal
# after the T3 parameter
#hamburg:ht=1:ha=0030DE000003:ip=10.1.254.203:T3=0A.01.FE.01:
```


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juli 2008)

hallo,
kann es sein das du zum schluss ":" vergessen hast (ohne gänsefüsse) schau dir mal bootab.txt an, das beispiel hat am ende den : .
aber versuch doch mal deine ip adresse vom 841 herauszu bekommen, mein router w700v telekom zeigt mir alle ip's der angeschlossenen geräte an, dann kannst du auch auch die seite wago webbasement öffnen, und die hardwareconfig laden, vielleicht ist da der bootserver schon deaktiert.


----------



## bundsaz (25 Juli 2008)

hallo

irgendwie will es nicht klappen.
Aber,
wie ich erfahren habe, hat schon mal jemand mit dieser Steuerung gearbeitet. Die IP, die der damalige Benutzer dem Gerät vergeben hat, ist nicht mehr bekannt.
Ich hab jetzt versucht mit paar IP-Scan-Tools die IP-Adresse des Gerätes zu ermitteln, leider ohne Erfolg. Wobei ich nur bestimmte Adress-Bereiche gescannt habe. Also, die die dem Mitarbeiter noch in Erinnerung waren.
Dann hab ich versucht, die MAC zu ermitteln, nur so zum Testzweck. Das Tool, dass die MAC ermittelt, hat mit aber ne Meldung gebracht, wonach das angeschlossene Gerät nicht funktionieren würde.

PS: Serielles Kabel hab ich nicht. Muss zunächst mit einem Crossover-Kabel auskommen.

Die Status-LEDs leuchten alle grün. Nun ja, bis auf die I/O-LED. Diese blink ständig rot.


----------



## bundsaz (28 Juli 2008)

so nebenbei,

könnte mir einer was zu den Betriebsarten sagen? Ich hab mir zwar die kurzen Erläuterungen dazu im Handbuch durchgelesen. Vielleicht ist ja noch etwas mehr dazu zu sagen.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Eliza (28 Juli 2008)

*Betriebsartenwahlschalter*

Hallo!
Die Beschreibung im Handbuch des 841 zum BootP Servers ist schon ziemlich genau (ab Seite 71). Tippfehler in der BootPtab ausgeschlossen?
Betriebsartenschalter sollte beim Laden auf Stop stehen und nach Adressvergabe sollte ein HW-Reset durchgeführt werden (Betriebsartenwahlschalter drücken), ansonsten "vergisst" der Controller nach Spannungsausfall wieder seine Adresse und alles war umsonst.
Wenn du sagst, dass der Controller schon in Betrieb war, dann versuch doch mal rauszufinden, ob da nicht versehentlich/absichtlich über das WebBasedManagement der BootPServer deaktiviert wurde.

Gruß, Eliza


----------



## bundsaz (28 Juli 2008)

nur ma so ne Frage nebenbei,

wie lösche ich eine bestehende IP aus dem Controller raus?


----------



## Eliza (28 Juli 2008)

Das geht meines Wissens nur, wenn du ihm dann auch gleich ne neue verpasst. 
Klappt BootPServer immer noch nicht?
Liegt die IP-Adresse des PCs im gleichen Adressbereich den der Controller kriegen soll?
Ich hatte bei den 841 immer Probleme, wenn ich direkt mit nem Cross-Kabel da rangegangen bin. Mit nem Hub und 2 Parallelkabeln ging das dafür problemlos.


----------



## bundsaz (28 Juli 2008)

Also man löscht, indem man überschreibt, ok

Das mitm BootServer klappt immer noch nicht. Der Controller scheint wie "unsichtbar". 
Hinzukommt jetzt, dass die "NS"-LED blinkt. Heisst wohl soviel wie, dass keine Verbindung besteht -.-

Die IP-Adresse des Controllers liegt im Bereich des PCs.



Ich weiss nicht was da los ist...


----------



## Eliza (28 Juli 2008)

Blinkt die NS-LED rot oder grün?


----------



## bundsaz (28 Juli 2008)

Die LED brennt "grün"

Vielleicht sollte ich letztenendes doch eine serielle Programmierleitung nehmen -.-"


----------



## Eliza (28 Juli 2008)

Was denn nun? Blinken oder brennen? (siehe Handbuch 841, S.113)
Wie gesagt, hab mit Hub die besten erfahrungen gemacht, cross-kabel ging bei mir auch immer nicht.
Bringt aber auch nur was, wenn der BootPServer nicht deaktiviert ist.
Ansonsten in den sauren Apfel beißen und Programmierkabel besorgen und das über die Ethernet-Settings machen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## bundsaz (28 Juli 2008)

Sie blinkt. Sry :/

Ich werde es mal nach deiner Methode versuchen. Mal schaun, ob klappt.
Danke für deine Hilfestellung


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Juli 2008)

Ich würde erst mal die Firewall auf dem PC abschalten.


----------



## Eliza (1 August 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal die Firewall auf dem PC abschalten.


 
Wäre ein Versuch wert, hat aber meiner Erfahrung nach keinen Einfluss auf den BootPServer und die IP-Vergabe an den Koppler.


----------



## bundsaz (1 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

IP-Vergabe geglückt. Hab mir letztlich doch das serielle Kabel bestellt.
Wieso es vorher mit dem Crossover-Kabel nicht geklappt hat, nun...

BootP-Server war angewählt. Also deaktiviert :/

Jetzt funktioniert die Verbindung. Muss nur noch konfigurieren.

Möchte mich and dieser Stelle für die Ratschläge und Infos bedanken.

Gruss
bundsaz

PS: Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------

